# Worrisome growth where dewclaw would be?



## doomwaffle (Jan 3, 2018)

I noticed this growth for the first time a few days ago while roughhousing with my puppy. It could very well just just scarring from the removal but it does not look anything like the dewclaw on his other paw.

He's 7 months old now and had his dewclaws removed before I got him at 8 weeks. There is no pain associated with it, i can poke it and move it around (it's not hard - it's squishy) and he does not care. He has not been favoring this leg and appears to have absolutely no knowledge that there's something there.

Maybe it's just me being overly cautious, but I wanted to get your opinion.

It was difficult to get this picture, so I apologize for the clarity.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I haven't seen a removed dewclaw in so many years that I am really just bumping this up for you....


----------



## mrshill (Mar 6, 2018)

Removing a dew claw is an amputation of the digit. I would wonder if the dew claw was not fully amputated leaving behind a piece of bone? From my very humble guess as a lover of goldens but no medical expertise.


----------



## doomwaffle (Jan 3, 2018)

Perhaps it might be best to take him to the vet.  I think I'll stop worrying then.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I would have it checked to rule out other things just in case but it is looks a dew claw that was not completely removed. Tink has one on her front leg that was not done correctly and it left a twisted end it looks something like your picture, sometimes hers does grow a nail facing the wrong way. It makes it difficult to keep trimmed. My vet said it sometimes happen with less experienced vets do dew claw removal. Since it is done less and less fewer vets have much experience on doing it. Most people now know that leaving the front dewclaws unless there is a problem with them is much better for the dog. They actually use them when banking thru sharp turns and climbing out of ponds its like a thumb. There's some really good slow motion videos that show how they are used. 

Some old school breeders still remove them as they think it leaves a cleaner look to the front leg and or the fact that some puppy people forget to keep them cut properly or don't cut them causing them to grow into the leg of the dog seen that and boy does it hurt the dog  So some breeder will remove them for that reason. I do try and educate those who still do it as to why they should leave them


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

It happens.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Altairrs

I do not know what is common practice in your area but my circle of friends who are serious field people have them removed.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The dewclaw wasn't completely removed so there is a small nub coming back. Have the Vet deal with it sooner rather than later.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Exactly what it looked like when my girl's dewclaws grew back. Vet did the surgery again free of charge. Never came back again.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

It looks like part of the dew claw was left behind. If they don’t get it all, it will grow back. My girl had to have hers redone because they started growing back. Hers were growing in a strange way that would have been painful had they been left behind. There shouldn’t be anything ther, as though nothing was there to begin with.


----------

